# mirage 6000



## wints (May 1, 2005)

Just bought a Mirage 6000 Aire auto (mercedes sprinter 2.9 Td 1999). A few things not to clear about on the base vehicle.
I've tried contacting the owners club (address in MMM) but no reply yet.
Does anyone else have one of these ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I had a VW LT35 1998 base vehicle motorhome, same engine, ( Sprinter in disguise). What in particular did you want to know? 

Jim


----------



## wints (May 1, 2005)

Jim

thanks for the reply.

The base vehicle for the van is a mercedes sprinter 412 d auto box, complete with tacograph. Unless I have a tacograph 'record sheet' installed the digital odometer flashes, still putting on the kms, and I can't get the trip function to work.

What I really need is an instruction manual on operating the tacograph, and a possible fix for using it without the record sheet.

Also required are the servicing intervals.

I got a fairly comprehensive set of docs in a dedicated mirage mini briefcase which covered a lot of the conversion stuff but also missed out minor details.

Heres hoping someone can help.

regards

Allen


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Allen

Sorry , I can't help you with this one, hopefully someone else will come along soon with an answer.. they usually do. 

Jim


----------



## 96560 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Mirage*

I've got the 5000 Aire and had it 5 yrs since new. Very pleased generally but not impressed with aftersails support. Fiat Decato based so can't help with your query but let me know if I can help out with any other common issues. Currently have a problem with my windscreen wipers, need some spare parts but having difficulty, but hope to sort soon, even if it means replcing with a UK manufacturers system. Worth checking yours to see if same make (O.S.L.V. on the blade wiper arms identifies them).


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wints,
You can get a plastic tacho blank which you can leave in the tacho. Any good truck or auto electrical dealer (Lucas etc) should be able to sell you one.
Malc


----------

